# H.R.C Custom vivs HULL



## pether (May 4, 2010)

Anyone used these? just wondered if their any good?


----------



## phelsuma_hull (Jan 1, 2007)

Okay, personally I wouldnt use them due to the sort of people running the business, cannot comment on the vivariums but know about the people building them..... John Hewitt was convicted and sent to prison for abusing mentally ill adults and Richard Carr lives with a convicted pedophile (she came into the place where I work and tried to sell my boss vivariums on there behalf) and is courting her underage daughter.... I will probably get people giving me crap for posting this but its no lie and I havent been slanderous or made anything up.... see for yourselves.......

John Hewitt
RPM

Richard Carr
Michelle Andrews spared jail at Hull Crown Court for posing with a teenager for a Thai paedophile

The reason I have chosen to make this info public is that I find that people who abuse other people in this way absolutley discusting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


:devil::censor::cussing:


----------



## phelsuma_hull (Jan 1, 2007)

Its horrific isnt it....
Here is another news clipping going into more detail....

Cruel care home abusers are jailed - Yorkshire Post

You wouldnt treat a dog in this way let alone another human being.... words absolutly fail me...


----------



## pether (May 4, 2010)

deffo not using them :gasp:


----------

